# I have leafcutter bee ?



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I had seen a couple of leafcutter bees on the wildflowers. Today while I was harvesting swiss chard I found a neat little packet rolled up into the corner of a leaf. Trying to figure out where to put them to keep them safe and at the right temp, thinking about hanging a net bag from the little oak tree it was under until my nesting block arrives from crownbees. Suggestions?

For now I have hung it in a fine net bag under a sonic cup by way of a long twisty tie, in the lower branches of the young oak I found it under. I gather that nesting blocks have to be emptied and packets refrigerated in the fall anyway. This should keep it dry. Twisty tie is a tight squeeze through the pondliner roof on that sonic cup. Air circulation is from below. How did I do?


----------

